# bengal and ragdoll?



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been thinking of getting two cats. I want to get a bengal kitten and a ragdoll kitten at the same time. That way they can play together when I'm at work. Does anyone know if I should get two males or two females or one of each???


----------

